# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  How to speed up streaming speed

## Kraftwerk

I have a crappy internet connection. A really crappy internet connection.

Yeah. That crappy. I know theres not much I can do to improve my download speed (Other than get a better internet connection), but is there anything I can do to speed up video streaming on youtube? I really hate it when I can't watch it straight through.

----------


## Miomek

Well. I don't think you can get better speer without paying more but maybe u could downlad entire vid before watching so it doesn't stop in the middle of watching. :Oh noes: 

Maybe u should try this http://keepvid.com/

----------


## The Invisible Man

http://www.youtube.com/feather_beta

Maybe this might help?

EDIT: Perhaps not. Just open the page, pause it, and come back to it later.

----------


## Maria92

http://www.sync-blog.com/sync/2009/0...rformance.html

Worked pretty well for me.  :Cool:

----------


## Grod

Download more RAM.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Download more RAM.



Lol. I love that site XD

----------

